# What treats powdery mildew on grass



## houseinthewoods (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm no expert, but I also get powdery mildew whenever we have a long wet spell. You mention that you water M-F. Is that every day, Monday through Friday? It's my understanding that you should only water once or twice a week, but water very deeply. Allow the grass to dry out for a couple of days between watering.

My lawn care man said he could spray an anti-fungal, but that it was expensive and didn't last very long. The only long-term solution is to overseed with a fungus-resistant grass.

Rick


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Rick is correct in watering only once per week for established lawns. The mushrooms are a dead giveaway of too much water. The best treatment is probably the cheapest. Let it dry out- to the point of almost wilting. The water deeply like a camel.

I have to wonder about the mildew. Personally I've never seen a mildew problem on lawns. Many flowers and shrubs are prone to mildew but it's not that common on grass. Could I ask how you got this diagnosis? Could be interesting to investigate.


----------



## houseinthewoods (Jan 17, 2010)

On my lawn, it starts with what looks like dust on the grass blades. If you walk through it, the dust flies up in the air like smoke. A couple of days after it appears, the grass blades turn brown and wither.

My lawn service guy (who seems to know what he's talking about) called it powdery mildew.

Rick


----------



## olderndirt (Jun 16, 2010)

_"I have to wonder about the mildew. Personally I've never seen a mildew problem on lawns. Many flowers and shrubs are prone to mildew but it's not that common on grass. Could I ask how you got this diagnosis? Could be interesting to investigate."

_What species of grass. When we ran our lawn care in Northeast KS, bluegrass was susceptible to powdery mildew because of the warm nights and damp spring.

I would echo the others, best choice to dry out, water deeply once a week, and if there is a lot of trees with low branches, trim at least 6 ft. off ground to get more air flow. Less moisture + more air = no mildew.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

olderndirt-
We don't have much bluegrass in Georgia. At any rate, we all agree that mildew comes from the way too frequent watering.


----------



## tdeepness (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'll water deeply water once a week, any suggestions on how much time i should run the water?

Rick, the powdery mildew is exactly how you described it. I'm south jersey and the soil is very sandy, i've been using a fescue mix.


----------



## houseinthewoods (Jan 17, 2010)

My lawn is a mix of every kind of grass known to man. I've overseeded some areas with fescue mix, and those don't seem to be bothered. I believe the affected areas are the original bluegrass that the builder put down.


----------

